# SMHC Ringmaster - Sold to Australia



## King Park (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all

I am proud to announce the acquisition of SMHC's Ringmaster, the first American Shetland to be imported to Australia!

*View his website that I built*

You HAVE to watch Ringmaster move!!!! His video is available on the website.

Thank you for letting me share!

RINGMASTER - PROUDLY OWNED BY KING PARK, AUSTRALIA!!!

Samantha Dummett


----------



## CrescentMinis (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations!! I watched that video over and over and showed it to whoever would watch with me. I want one like him. Absolutely takes my breath away ..... ENJOY!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations, I think he is amazing !!!!!! Leeana


----------



## King Park (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you! I am so excited to be able to introduce such an amazing horse to Australia !





Hope you all like the website too





Sam


----------



## crponies (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations! He is stunning! The website is very nice too.


----------



## sammyelle (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Sam



He is unbelievably gorgeous!!!



I can't wait to see him set the show ring on fire here


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 5, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Phenomenal.... need I saw any thing more.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations....[/SIZE]_


----------



## King Park (Aug 8, 2009)

THANK YOU





Soooo excited! Cant wait to see how he goes at our Australian National show in April next year

Samantha


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations!! Lucky, lucky you and the folks in Australia that will get to see him! He is magnificent!!!


----------



## Steph (Aug 9, 2009)

Huge Congratulations Samantha!! As I said to you before, Bobby and Julie are awesome people to deal with.



I wish you the best of luck with him!


----------



## maplegum (Aug 10, 2009)

You bought him? Wow! He is amazing.

You are one very lucky lady to own him. I read that he will be the 1st American shetland to grace our shores. Look forward to updates and maybe I can get to meet him in person one day.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## King Park (Aug 14, 2009)

Steph said:


> Huge Congratulations Samantha!! As I said to you before, Bobby and Julie are awesome people to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with him!


THANKS Steph! Sorry for the late reply.. I just saw your reply now. It all feels a bit surreal. I dont think it will really hit me until he steps off the truck and I see him for the first time in the flesh. I wont see him for months



The wait is agonizing!

Sam


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 15, 2009)

CONGRATS on such a FABOULOUS horse.. He is breathtaking. And yep I agree he moves like a hackney..Hes very snappy. I am sure you all will enjoy him over there.. I know I would..


----------

